# Raw spun honey?



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

Hayseed,

Did it happen to be labeled "Really Raw Honey?" I have tried this product and it sounds like what you are describing. I thought it was very good honey.
http://www.reallyrawhoney.com/ 



------------------
Rob Koss


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I think I'd rather eat it still in the comb than crush it and then eat the comb. The comb seals up all that good stuff.

Looks like ground up whole comb honey that has sugared.

Spun honey, candied honey, whipped honey, creamed honey are terms usually used to describe honey that is crystalized with small crystals. This is how most honey is eaten in most of the world. Most Europeans have never seen liquid honey unless they are a beekeeper.


----------



## Hayseed (Apr 25, 2004)

Yep, I'll bet that's it ! Looks exactly like the product you referrenced. Only difference is it's not from this producer but from a local beekeeper in a plain 1# jar and small label. I'm a little relieved to see it contain propolis as this must be the dark brown stuff I saw. At first I thought it was old ground up brood comb, yeck.

Hayseed


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

You've got to hand it to them for marketing. I call it spin. (Really Raw Honey). I don't want to eat that much wax. Nowhere does it say they and their suppliers operate without pesticides or antibiotics.

Dickm


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

The "Really Raw Honey", "Farm Honey" and other products like it, I think are more of a marketing gimick to people who don't know what they are buying. 

The stuff I have seen is extracted and "really roughly" strained, if at all. Yes, the pollen and all of the good stuff is in there, but there is also a real lot of other items, such as bees, bee parts, and the like in there.

The different colored material in the honey is wax and bee parts.

Propolis would not normally be in your extracted ("spun") honey in any great quantity, unless you add it. 

"Raw Honey", extracted, unheated and only strained, will crystalize faster than the processed "Sue Bee" types of honey.

The large packagers, heat, pump, and pressure filter their honey products. This gives the product a longer shelf life before it will crystalize. But, is also removes flavor, pollen, wax, and cultures, all of the reasons why honey is good for you.

All I sell is "raw honey", I extract it, strain it, and bottle it. 

I do not heat, pump, or pressure filter my honey, but I do remove the crunchies.

[This message has been edited by MountainCamp (edited June 25, 2004).]

[This message has been edited by MountainCamp (edited June 25, 2004).]


----------

